# Sublimation - Looking for someone who can print a small order bc our printer is down



## Jet_Custom (9 mo ago)

I have a customer that we have printed their baseball shirts for years. We shut our printer down early on during the pandemic and have not been able to get it back up and running yet. We are having technical difficulties. They really need them for games so I was hoping I could find someone who could print these 4 shirts for their new team members. I have all the art prepared and ready to go.

Any recommendations will be appreciated. These are not cut to sew shirts. There really isn't anyone around near us that do sublimation so I am really at a loss.

Thanks!


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Why not just order sublimation transfers? Dave from S&K Printshop - Dye Sublimation and Direct to Garment Printing sells them for a buck or 2 each.


----------



## Jet_Custom (9 mo ago)

splathead said:


> Why not just order sublimation transfers? Dave from S&K Printshop - Dye Sublimation and Direct to Garment Printing sells them for a buck or 2 each.


The hard part is this is an all over print, but its not cut to sew. The sublimation printer we have that is down prints up to 44" wide. The transfers would have to be 38" x 46". I did send them an email to just to require if they might have the capabilities. It looks like they do but I am not sure with the transfers. Either way this may be what I need.

Thanks so much!


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

That sizing information would have been helpful had you put it in your initial post. You made is sound like any 16X20 heat press would do.

Dave does all over printing so he may end up being the solution.


----------



## Jet_Custom (9 mo ago)

Yeah, sorry I left that out! I didn't think about it. All over printing is all we have ever done.


----------

